# Safari 4 et Certificat Impôts



## ledens (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Savez-vous si cette année nous allons enfin pouvoir déclarer nos impôts avec *Safari 4*, depuis la nouvelle version 4 ?

Jusqu'à présent impossible de gérer le fameux certificat ; j'utilise donc une fois par an Firefox.


----------



## Aliboron (20 Mars 2009)

Bah, l'année dernière, je n'ai eu aucune difficulté pour faire la déclaration en ligne. En particulier grâce au truc donné par gilbur dans le message n°23 de ce fil. Pour cette année, on verra, mais il n'y a pas de raison.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2009)

Safari 4 = bêta.

Rappel : Safari 4 = BÊTA

Rappel 2 : + 10%


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2009)

ledens a dit:


> présent impossible de gérer le fameux certificat ; j'utilise donc une fois par an Firefox.



Faux, en fait, c'est plus compliqué que ça : La première année, j'ai pu déclarer avec Safari (1.2 sous Panther, à l'époque, si je me souviens bien), mais la seconde année, ça n'était plus possible, et comme je n'ai pas réussi à transférer mes certificats de Safari à Firefox, j'ai du clore mon compte et en ouvrir un nouveau sous Firefox pour pouvoir y utiliser ces fameux certificats.

Inutile de dire que je vais continuer à utiliser Firefox, pas envie de recommencer la valse des certificats ! :mouais:


Par contre, ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser "Applications" pour parler de ça ! On déménage !


----------

